# Vixen!!



## dazzlindoll (Apr 28, 2010)

I can't believe i've had Vixie home for a month already. that month went by kinda fast. sorry it took me so long to share pix of her, i've been busy with school and didnt have the time...i'm totally head over heels in love with this girl, she's just the sweetest girl ever. i couldnt possibly ask for more... Vixen is now 5months old. here are pix of her i took today with my iphone (not the best quality) but enjoy


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm in love with your baby girl:wub: she's just the cutest:wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Vixen is precious! :wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Awe! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh she is a little doll! Looks like she is nice and spoiled!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a little doll baby Vixen is, you need to post more pics of that gorgeous baby.:wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Wanted to let you know there is another show coming up in Vallejo- if you were interested in going! It's sept 18, 19 and there will be maltese showing. Don't have the times yet. let me know if you want more info!


----------



## dazzlindoll (Apr 28, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I'm in love with your baby girl:wub: she's just the cutest:wub:


Awwwww! thanx... vixie says she wuvs u too:heart:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow! She is just so adorable!!!


----------



## dazzlindoll (Apr 28, 2010)

suzimalteselover said:


> Vixen is precious! :wub:


Josey is the most adorable shitzu ever, i jusr love all her pix.



bellaratamaltese said:


> oh she is a little doll! Looks like she is nice and spoiled!


thanx! she definitely. 



mysugarbears said:


> What a little doll baby Vixen is, you need to post more pics of that gorgeous baby.:wub:


thanx! i'll certainly post more pix now that i've figured it out. 



bellaratamaltese said:


> Wanted to let you know there is another show coming up in Vallejo- if you were interested in going! It's sept 18, 19 and there will be maltese showing. Don't have the times yet. let me know if you want more info!


Really? ofcourse i'll definitely love to go. more info pleaaaaase


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's definitely a little sweetheart. I know you must be loving that baby.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwwwh what a cutie ^_^ love these pix


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

She is adorable. Can't wait to meet her.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

She's adorable!! :wub:
You need to post more pictures, we love watching them grow up.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

yes post more she is adorable!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

What a little doll baby she is:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Adorable:wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is a little beauty. :tender: :tender:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful baby girl pup pup Vixen!!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Vixen is a little cutie pie. I love her outfit. She is adorable.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

awww, she is gorgeous Mandy and she looks so much like SeRi . . .I bet they will get along so well . . .hopefully next year I can visit my family in SFO so I can meet your little VIxen :wub: SeRi sends tons of korean kisses to her korean sister :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Vixen is just adorable!!!:wub::wub::wub:

You must be in Maltese puppy heaven with such a precious lil doll in your house!:biggrin:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Hedo Vixen! Dis is yous sissy Effie I wub and miss yous:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

oh my goodness, what a little doll baby!!! I just love her face! :wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Vixen is such a sweetie...Oh and how you're spoiling her:wub:,
don't you just love it though?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So darling!! I know you are so glad she is finally home with you!! She looks adorable in her little dress. Love the way she looks into the camera!!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

ADORABLE!!!!!!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## dazzlindoll (Apr 28, 2010)

Awwww! thanx you guysfor all your sweet comment:biggrin: 



Cosy said:


> She's definitely a little sweetheart. I know you must be loving that baby.





cyndrae said:


> She is adorable. Can't wait to meet her.


vixie and i can't wait to meet you and lilly too 



Tiger's Mom said:


> awww, she is gorgeous Mandy and she looks so much like SeRi . . .I bet they will get along so well . . .hopefully next year I can visit my family in SFO so I can meet your little VIxen :wub: SeRi sends tons of korean kisses to her korean sister :wub:


thanx Des, funny enough i think she looks so much like seri too. i really hope you can come to SF too i'm dying to meet seri and i'm sure Vixie is too.



Purple-peep said:


> Hedo Vixen! Dis is yous sissy Effie I wub and miss yous:wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mandy -- what a little doll Miss Vixen is.


----------



## dazzlindoll (Apr 28, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Mandy -- what a little doll Miss Vixen is.


 thank you dear. i love your siggy your girls are gorgeous


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

OooO I remember your thread about her finally coming to your house  and was SO eager to see pics!! she's SO cute


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi Lovely Vixen! Hope my Korean sister is enjoying life! Sir Romeo sends wet kisses! I hope they remember each other...hope we can see each other soon!!!!

Keep the pretty pictures coming as I love seeing her pretty face!!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Vixen is soo pretty and she has quite a coquetish smile.


----------



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

She is adorable!


----------



## joanastancu (Aug 11, 2010)

She is beautiful!


----------



## joanastancu (Aug 11, 2010)

:chili:Vixen is precious!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

What an absolute doll!! She is even cuter in person! Shi sends her kisses!


----------



## sakyurek (Sep 17, 2010)

she is a tiny doll !


----------

